

"IamA Hacker for the Government(s) AMAA" [verified] - visakanv
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1tnhgg/iama_hacker_for_the_governments_amaa/

======
visakanv
[–]DaCrazyKoala 2 points 7 hours ago

Could you talk about the data gathering practices of private companies?

[–]navaseminternetu[S] 3 points 7 hours ago

One company in the valley had a cluster with multiple petabytes of raw live
user data that anyone could perform research on with no restrictions. In
addition to acccess to live data as needed. It was the wild west there, and
they wondered why hackers were exfiling so much data. Sigh It's probably not
who you think either

